# اقتراااااااااااااااااح



## god love 2011 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بقترح ان احنا نعمل لوحه تكريم لااحلى مشرف واحلى موضوع واحلى عضو عايزين نشجع بعض اكترررررررر ممكن رد وشكرررررررررررررا ​​​​​​​


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشاااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضيك​


----------



## god love 2011 (17 فبراير 2009)

انت مش قولت رايك 
فى الموضوع​


----------



## st athanasius (17 فبراير 2009)

فكرة حلوة اختى 
بس صدقينى الحاجات دى بيعتقدها البعض مجرد تشجيع
ولكن بنظرى
لو حد اخد احسن مشرف مثلا هينظلم الباقى لان هنا المشرفين بيتعبوا تعب كبير بلا استثناء وبلا كلل
ومشمحتاجين تشجيع اد ما محتاجين حب بعض والسلام والامان
دة بنظرى 
خصوصا منتدى الكنيسه مشهيحتاج احسن واوحش عشاتن كله حلو واى حد لو دخله هيحبه وميقدرش ميديش احلى مواضيعله 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Scofield (17 فبراير 2009)

*كانت زمان موجودة و اتلغت*


----------

